# Uncle Moe



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm posting this to communicate development of a mechanism to specific forum members. But it may benefit others so I figured I'd open up the conversation.

I created this mechanism to make a skull peer over the top of a tombstone...using a vertical type movement instead of swaying from one side to the other. I think the motion lends itself to something better then a popup. Instead of placing it behind the stone...I'm want to put it in front.










Like a skeleton or ghoul lays hunched over with a knife through the heart. The tombstone behind him would read something like..."Here Lies Uncle Moe, Maybe Dead, You Never Know".

Video - 
http://www.mourningwood.com/images/MOV05131.MPG

Using Otaku's motor controller, the mechanics can be controlled to make the skelly rise up with arms out stretched...pause to scream at the ToT, and then hunch back down until triggered again. Add additional side to side head movement and he could look around.

My example is just a rough start. I grabbed a tombstone in progress...threw a foam skull and pvc on it....so I could display the movement. This image uses a Monster Guts wiper motor running on their 5V power supply.

Another thought - I also have a full size altar. I thought about building three or four worshippers. Dress skeleton worshippers in robes all facing the altar with a chant playing as a sacrifice is made.



















I used two turnbuckles because I didn't have a long enough eyebolt for the span of wood.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Really cool. You make it look easy. Are you going to slow the motor down? Is it 5v or 12v?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I see you finally got it working! Congratulations! Looks very smooth and polished. Good job.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Really cool. You make it look easy. Are you going to slow the motor down? Is it 5v or 12v?


It's 5v....I'm going to hook it to a 12v to see if I can give it more torque. Thus supporting more weight. The controller would pause the motor at the peak of rising and falling.

Jaybo led me to a good method for creating rusty weapons. I'm going to give it a try. I plan to use the technique to stab a large carving knife through the chest as a replacement to the wooden pivot. I could see it working even better if the body was a vampire w/ a stake through his heart.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like this. It's a great choice of movement for the skellie worshippers you were thinking about doing, too.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice job DL!!



RoxyBlue said:


> I like this. It's a great choice of movement for the skellie worshippers you were thinking about doing, too.


I could see this being used for a mourner type prop as well.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

joker said:


> Nice job DL!!
> 
> I could see this being used for a mourner type prop as well.


That's one that I didn't think of. A box of tissues and a veiled figure?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Clever variation, DarkLore.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I could see the mech, and a crankshaft making many birds (crows) eating a person or a big vulture picking an eye out. 
The mourner idea is great!
How about a guy puking in a toxic waste barrel?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

How about zombies looking up from their meal?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's awesome.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job !


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That turned out great!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is a great movement, very nice job.As soon as i saw that i thought of a crouched figure sobbing lightly where you cant see the face, then all of a sudden the head lifts up showing a hideous face and letting out a terrible scream.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very cool nice idea


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Nice job. Post a video when it's done.


----------

